# WTB: 81 510 wagon wiper fluid pump?



## MRW (Sep 8, 2006)

I would like to buy one. Where to get it I wonder.

?


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

can you use a generic one or do you prefer a datsun one, try too intense restoration, they'd either have them or know where to get one.


----------

